# Just placed and order for Emu!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

42 lbs of Emu coming our way...We are getting 24 lbs of assorted organs and about 18 lbs of meaty leg bones. Apparently the leg bones are nice and full of meat so they should be good rec. bones!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

You lucky duck!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm hoping the leg bones won't be so ridiculously hard that there is a possibility of cracking a tooth!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

That's awesome! Now tell us how much it cost so I can be even more jealous. I don't know where emu is even available here.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The leg bones are .50/lb and according the the people who have previously ordered they were super meaty...1.00/lb for organs. 2.00/lb for emu muscle meat chunks...


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Now I'm really jealous.  Nice score!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sweet score that's awesome, wish I could find some emu.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, you can look into getting a bird in a box from this site...I don't know how much shipping is. We are ordering from Emu Depot.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome!

I think we need some pictures of your dogs enjoying the huge emu legs!! I'd love to toss a few of those out in the yard and let them have at 'er! They'd be busy for hours! :smile:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmm, is it back in stock now? I know in Dallas there was someone who had Emu meat but was not sure when it would be back in stock. Is this being delivered/picked up or are you paying shipping?

Edit: I called the guy, he said he sells to a co-op in Austin! Jealous~

BUT he said he may be able to send me some because he is going up around Dallas next week. I do not know what I will do with all this meat.. [email protected]!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That's it... I'm moving to Texas!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Kelley, I'll be sure to post a picture with them once they get their emu bones! I really want to order that bird in a box...It would be so cool having a rack of Emu ribs for them!!
Ashley, that's awesome! What will you do with it?! Feed it to Jasper, silly!  Do you not have a freezer big enough for your venison and emu?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> That's it... I'm moving to Texas!


Count me in too. Texas has all sorts of goodies....and Cowboys. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm pretty sure richelle, ania's mommy, and i ordered emu a few weeks ago....but it was emu scrap so i have no idea what we're getting....


----------



## tuprinliz (May 5, 2011)

Would you mind sharing who you ordered from? I have a dog with severe food alergies and emu is one of the few meats he can eat. Unfortunatly my supplier of the last 3 years is out of buisness for a while and I am really in need of food. I emailed the "bird in a box" several time and have had no response. I treid to find Emu Depot and had no luck. Could you share their contact info or anyone else you know that ships.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

emu meat

i believe this is the link....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Rachel and Kelley, you should both move down.  Though I don't think we have very many true cowboys here in Austin, you might be disappointed there.


----------

